
Ahead-of-Time Compilation (java openjdk 9 new feature) - jerven
https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8166089
======
jerven
It is the first steps to a hybrid JIT/AOT future for Java and JVM capable
languages.

Very exiting ;)

